# New Collars



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

I was just wanting your thoughts on what YOU would like to see in the "PERFECT REMOTE TRAINING COLLAR"?


----------



## EDT (Aug 5, 2005)

I would like to see one built that does not have a huge heavy lump hanging off your dogs neck. Why can't they spread out the electronics all the way around the collar or at least 3/4 of it so you would still have room for a buckle? Don't know if I am describing it right but if any one has seen the bumper boy collar and it's design, they're about half way to what I am talking about. I wish they would hurry up with those things cause I can't wait to try one.


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

SBD,

I think a more ergonomic collar would be nice. I've seen some of Innotek's new designs and they look like they would be more comfortable for the dog to wear as they contour around the dog's neck rather than this big block.










Also, a smaller and lighter weight collar would be great. Removable batteries would help if you don't remember to charge up your collar and it dies in the field. You could have a charged backup with you at all times.

Finally, I would like to see a combo collar or system. Currently, I have 3 Petsafe/Sportdog collars for Autumn. I have an underground radio fence collar, bark collar, and SD-2000 training collar. There are times when I have 2 of these units on Autumn at the same time (especially if she gets into one of her barking spells) and having 2 blocky collars doesn't look very comfortable for her.

It would be cool to have a radio fence collar that you can program to your SD transmitter so you have the ability to correct while in the yard. I know there is a contain and train system, but the Petsafe one doesn't work if you have 2 dogs as both of them get the correction. 

Hope that helps,

Roger


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

In addition to a smaller, more ergonomic design to the collar, I'd love to have a programmable transmitter that would also run my launchers and my auto backer. I'd also like to have lower "lows" as far as stimulation levels. The transmitter should be waterproof, fit neatly into my hand and be operable with one hand, even to change levels.


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Perfect collar system*

I would like to see a collar which was lite, small, waterproof and had removeable batteries with no external antenna. I would like a transmitter that was waterproof, would fit in your hand with a small amount of tackiness to avoid slipping from your grip and have a small antenna. I would also like to see the transmitter have 2 buttons on each side. One side be for low, med & high continuous and the other for low, med & high momentary and they should be color coded. The transmitter should have a dial at the top to change the levels of stimulation. The levels of stimulation should change very gradually across the whole range. It should also have replaceable batteries. The collar should have a range of up to 1 1/2 miles. The charging system for the unit should take no more than 4 hours for a complete recharge. It should also have a lifetime warranty on parts, excluding damage from unusual circumstances. A warranty on labor for 3 years with the same cavaet as for parts.


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

In a Collar Kevin I would Like to have the reveicer smaller and more erganomic for the dog. In the Transmitter, I thing you guys are right oin the money, I do like the idea of being able to use your Remote for releases as well so I don't have to carry around 2 remotes for the collar and release.


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

Sharon and Mark,

Have you held the SportDog SD-1800 and SD-2000 trasmitters?

Very easy to handle in one hand - dial easy to move with thumb
Small and lightweight
firm response from buttons
tacky so it doesn't easily slip from your hand
programmable to operate in one of 6 modes

I've used the SD-2000 since last November and love it.


SBD, a couple more comments come to mind from what Mark and Sharon said.

I would like to see the time for batteries to recharge take less time. Right now, it is over 12-hours to recharge. However, if doing so reduces battery life significantly, give me the longer recharge time.

Rumors are that you will be coming out with electronics to operate launchers, wingers, etc. One remote that contols both the electronics and the dog's collar would be great.

Also, now that I have 2 dogs, I like the fact that my SD-2000 will control both dogs. However, I am concerned that I will give a correction to the wrong dog by getting in a hurry and not putting the toggle switch in the correct location for the dog I want to correct. A compact transmitter with separate buttons for each dog would be a nice option. That way, there is less likelyhood to correct the wrong dog.

Also, if your looking for product testers for the new collars, let me know. I would be more than willing to give them a thorough workout.

--Roger


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

redbranch said:


> In addition to a smaller, more ergonomic design to the collar, I'd love to have a programmable transmitter that would also run my launchers and my auto backer. I'd also like to have lower "lows" as far as stimulation levels. The transmitter should be waterproof, fit neatly into my hand and *be operable with one hand, even to change levels*.


 Bold added by me.

Sharon mentioned many of the features I'd like. Especially being able to control launchers and collars off of one transmitter. Innotek tried a few years ago, the launcher receivers were good but the collars were junk. For me I'd like a hotter collar than what comes with the current line of Sportdog collars. *I WANT A D RING YOU CAN ACTUALLY USE WITH A LEAD!* I prefer the toggle switch to switch between dogs but I want one that works 100% of the time and not get stuck between collars so neither of them work. A set of extra buttons for the launchers would be fine. I want all buttons, knobs, dials etc to be tough and not break by being put in a plastic tub I leave in a spare hole on my dog box. These things are subject to the wear and tear of daily training. The collars *must be waterproof*. If the transmitter is waterproof thats good but the *collars have to be*. Removable batteries aren't important to me but batteries that will last for weeks of training are. These things *must* work in cold weather. A charger that works in the cigarette lighter jack of the truck would be nice.


----------

